# Aged 66 & told not to come back to work after xmas!



## abyrne (15 Jan 2010)

Hi I worked with someone who was 66 & worked in the company for 14ys. The company was told just before xmas that from Jan we would be working a 3 day week. This person who is 66 was told he was been let go & not to come back after xmas. He was given no notice. Surely he was entitled to notice?


----------



## stephnyc (15 Jan 2010)

hi - did the person receive payment in lieu of notice by any chance? It might have been confusing as the Christmas salary may have included payments for bank holidays/bonus/overtime etc


----------



## abyrne (15 Jan 2010)

he was just paid for month of Dec which would have included the xmas hols & bank hols. We are paid monthly so he received nothing extra from previous months.


----------



## stephnyc (15 Jan 2010)

do they have a contract of employment? does it mention 'a mandatory upper age limit'? see this link
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...lder-people-and-working/working_in_retirement

If not, he should be entitled to the legal notice period, regardless of age (6 weeks for 14 years service) and he should contact the Employment Appeals Tribunal (EAT)


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jan 2010)

When you say he was "let go" do you mean permanently as in made redundant or is this temporary lay off.
Is there an age cut off point in his contract. Some written clarification of his status should be requested from his employer.

Also I assume he has applied for or is in receipt of his State Pension


----------

